# Foster boy Riley



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Riley and his brother and sister lost their home in a fire about 2 months ago. His mom didn't have anywhere to go, so all three dogs stayed in the animal shelter for two weeks, then were boarded at her vet until she could work something out. Unfortunately she was not able to do this, so called the rescue for help and surrendered all three dogs this past Saturday. It was very hard for her to do, but it was the best thing for Riley, Maggie and Peanut. 

I always say that could never happen to me, I would never give my dog up. I would make it work no matter what happened. But life doesn't always work out the way you want it to, so you do the best you can. For Riley's mom, that was making the tough decision of letting the rescue help her find new homes for her loved dogs. 

Riley, the oldest male (5 yrs) is a really good boy.....he is about perfect! He got scared when we had lightning hit almost on top of our house on saturday and this is where he ended up....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a sweet boy. My heart goes out to his previous owner. To lose everything in a fire and then to have to give your doggies - heart breaking.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

What a handsome guy!
And how horrible for his owner. I can't even imagine...


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a heartbreaking story. I'm glad Riley found a great foster home. He's a cutie!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww what a sweet heart! Just want to cuddle him<3


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

My heart goes out to that poor woman!!!
Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

He looks so cozy, could he be a keeper?
His owner must be so lost without her dogs, I hope her life turns around for the better.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Riley is beautiful. His owner made an extremely hard decision surrendering him and the other two to GRRCC. My heart goes out to her, I hope I am never faced with this situation or decision.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> What a sweet boy. My heart goes out to his previous owner. To lose everything in a fire and then to have to give your doggies - heart breaking.


Just what I was going to say, too.

Riley is a beautiful red head, I'm glad he is in your care for now!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Such a good boy. Such an incredibly hard situation. Thank you.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

If I was going to keep, he would be a keeper!! He really is a good boy. Never set up the crate and he has full run of the house even when we're gone. No problems at all. My groomer Lisa groomed him yesterday. Lots of mats and undercoat, but the sweetie she is, she did it for free (I tipped well!!). He and Merlin have been playing a lot......the first foster Merlin has wanted to play with in a while. Hmmmm......NO, not keeping him!  Likes to slobber up the evil cat too. 

He hides from the camera so I can't get any good shots. Going to try when DH gets home so he can hold him in place! LOL! Riley is on the left in the pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't know Merlin's Mom-the boys look like a perfect match for each other to me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom

I am so very sorry for Riley, Maggie and Peanut's owner-how HARD a decision she was forced to make-it would BREAK MY heart, but she did what was best for her dogs.

Riley is just gorgeous and it's a shame you are not going to keep him-
the pictures are just beautiful and it looks like Merlin and Riley are a MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN!!

***Did Maggie and Peanut go to Fosters, too? What rescue are they all with?*


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Maggie and Peanut are in separate foster homes with GRRCC too. 

They are a good match, but if I keep him then I can't foster another. And while in the past we've always been a two dog household, our bank account is a little bit lighter these days. For right now, fostering and volunteering is the best answer. Merlin gets a playmate and we get to help our fosters start a new life. Of course, never say never, but this seems to work for us at the moment. 

And having said all that (the company line, if you will) he's growing on me fast! LOL!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom

Understood-it is VERY IMPORTANT TO FOSTER, since you fosters are SO FAR AND FEW BETWEEN.

RILEY and MERLIN ARE sure ADORABLE THOUGH!!

i ESPECIALLY Love the Second Picture!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is such a cutie. I am so sad for his mom!

Thank you for taking him into your home. You and Merlin (and the resident cat) are the perfect hosts for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for Riley!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is too cute and bless you for fostering him. I feel so bad for his Mom. Losing her home and then her three pups. That had to be so hard but she did what was best for them even though it had to break her heart. Hopefully one day down the road she will be able to adopt another dog. Merlin really looks like he loves having a buddy to play with.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He's up on the website as of yesterday, so hopefully he'll find his new home soon. He's such a good boy. Today was a good test as he and Merlin were home for 9 hours alone. No problems at all!!! He was excellent!


----------

